# REMAKE - REMASTER - HD Upgrade



## LegendarySaiyan (Apr 8, 2018)

Since it is a trend now with REMAKES and REMASTERS, where some games are just ported with better and cleaner looking graphics and such _(FFXII The Zodiac Age, FFX/X-2, The Last of Us Remastered, Uncharted TNDC and .Hack//G.U. Last Recode)_, while some games gets HD Remakes where they stick to the originals, but with new graphics to this eras standards _(Crash Bandicoot N. Sane Trilogy, Spyro Reignited Trilogy, Ratchet & Clank). _We also have Full Remakes coming where they completely Remake the games with not just graphical upgrade, but an overhaul to the whole game (Final Fantasy VII). This has been going on for a long time now since Ps3 and X360 era or so.

So why don't we discuss it among us here what games we would like to get next and how we want them. We will have 3 categories. HD REMASTER, HD REMAKE and FULL REMAKE. You can choose any game from any generation 

I can begin with
- Metal Gear FULL REMAKE (Metal Gear and Metal Gear 2: Solid Snake)
- Jak and Daxter The Precursor Legacy HD REMAKE

||EXAMPLES||
ORIGINAL --- HD REMASTER --- HD REMAKE
 

FULL REMAKE


----------



## Imagine (Apr 8, 2018)

- Tomba series - Remake (looking at what's happened to Crash and Spyro, Tomba would be in good hands)
- Red Dead Redemption - Remaster (FPS on PS3/360 isn't good but apparently there are some coding issues so it likely will never happen)
- SW KOTOR 1 & 2 - Remake (finish 2, keep the same combat system but add some new mechanics here and there, this definitely won't happen but I can dream)
- Ninja Gaiden series - Remaster (DMC, GoW, Bayonetta, and Darksiders all got one, why not NG?)

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 8, 2018)

The rest of the Yakuza series. Full remakes.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Apr 8, 2018)

Imagine said:


> *- Red Dead Redemption - Remaster* (FPS on PS3/360 isn't good but apparently there are some coding issues so it likely will never happen)


THIS! How could I forget my favorite game of all time :'( Guess my mind was fixed on older generations.


----------



## Harmonie (Apr 8, 2018)

I wish Kingdom Hearts (at least I and II) could have gotten the remake treatment instead of the remaster treatment. Oh well, at least their OSTs did get remade with real instruments and they were bundled together for really cheap. Much better than I can say for Nintendo and Zelda.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 8, 2018)

I'm still hoping Capcom treats REmake 2 with a surgical fucking care so they make it as much as an upgrade as the original was. That's the one game I'm really latched on as far as remakes go.

If Ninja Gaiden 2 got backwards compatibility, that would practically be a remaster since plenty of 360 games have better performances running on Bone hardware.

Onimusha should get a HD remaster collection now that I think about it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bump (Apr 8, 2018)

Yugioh Duelist Of Roses
Brave Story

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 8, 2018)

Where do you guys fall with remakes as far as updating the gameplay goes?

Should gameplay remain faithful to the original design with improvements and new ideas or just switch it outright if it's a "dated" design so it's modernized?

Think REmake vs Final Fantasy 7.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Apr 8, 2018)

Bump said:


> Yugioh Duelist Of Roses



Oh my, I've been wishing this for ages.  I think it will never happen tho.


----------



## Bump (Apr 8, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Where do you guys fall with remakes as far as updating the gameplay goes?
> 
> Should gameplay remain faithful to the original design with improvements and new ideas or just switch it outright if it's a "dated" design so it's modernized?
> 
> Think REmake vs Final Fantasy 7.



I think just update the graphics and gameplay to modern play, keep story and functions the same. If you want get creative make some DLC with Extra content 



GrizzlyClaws said:


> Oh my, I've been wishing this for ages.  I think it will never happen tho.



 that game was ahead of its time


----------



## Altace (Apr 9, 2018)

Bump said:


> I think just update the graphics and gameplay to modern play, keep story and functions the same. If you want get creative make some DLC with Extra content


Sounds about right. 

I wish DMC 3 would get a remake to look better and play like DmC. I know everything about DmC was quite bad, but the gameplay was fucking amazing.

I also hope Yakuza 0 gets the Kiwami treatment.


----------



## Bump (Apr 9, 2018)

Altace said:


> Sounds about right.
> 
> I wish DMC 3 would get a remake to look better and play like DmC. I know everything about DmC was quite bad, but the gameplay was fucking amazing.
> 
> I also hope Yakuza 0 gets the Kiwami treatment.



I wont mind a DMC1 Remastered I got into the DMC series late so I played one later on in life and i couldnt finish it just becuase of the gameply/grpahics just couldnt handle it after seeing how nice DMC3 looked 

Also ill add FF Crisis Core on PS4/XBOX


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 10, 2018)

Altace said:


> I wish DMC 3 would get a remake to look better and play like DmC. I know everything about DmC was quite bad, but the gameplay was fucking amazing.



I think any remake for DMC 3 is pretty unnecessary. All the changes you could apply to the gameplay might as well be done in a new game. Plus the game's too fucking good as it is. I think Remakes make more sense for games where 3D gaming looked raw as shit from the PS1/N64 generation. A Silent Hill 1 remake would be fucking fire.



Altace said:


> I also hope Yakuza 0 gets the Kiwami treatment.



Considering that Kiwami is just a poor man's Yakuza 0, I'm gonna say no to that. And the game just got released, it doesn't need any treatment at all. Hell, it's the best Yakuza game of the series.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 10, 2018)

what's the difference between hd remake and hd remaster?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 10, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> what's the difference between hd remake and hd remaster?



Remaster : You just upgrade the resolution, add a few details and call it a day.
Remake : You remake the game from sratch.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Altace (Apr 12, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Considering that Kiwami is just a poor man's Yakuza 0, I'm gonna say no to that. And the game just got released, it doesn't need any treatment at all. Hell, it's the best Yakuza game of the series.


I'm talking about remaking the game and putting it on the same engine Yakuza 6 and Kiwami 2 run on, the Dragon engine.

0 felt so dated when I played it. Doesn't help 0 looked barely like a PS3 game outside of the movie-like cut scenes. I also hated 0's upgrade system.

Who knows, by the time Sega actually gets to remaking 0 they'll even have the game fully voiced this time.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 12, 2018)

I don't know what fucking universe 0 even begins to look like a PS3 game in any way whatsoever. It has the most vibrant and coolest artstyle cause of the 80s setting. If 0 felt dated when you played it, Kiwami and 6 will be total slogs since they take steps back when it comes to gameplay. Kiwami because it fucks the progression system and 6 because it revamps it and simplifies the fuck out of it.


----------



## Altace (Apr 12, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I don't know what fucking universe 0 even begins looks like a PS3 game in any way whatsoever. It has the most vibrant and coolest artstyle cause of the 80s setting. If 0 felt dated when you played it, Kiwami and 6 will be total slogs since they take steps back when it comes to gameplay. Kiwami because it fucks the progression system and 6 because it revamps it and simplifies the fuck out of it.


I played up to chapter 4 of Yakuza 6's demo when it was a full game. The only thing I will give 0 over 6 is that it has a better story and more Goro. Not saying 6's story is bad. Just 0 had one of the best stories ever told even when compared to other mediums.

I liked Kiwami 1's upgrade system due to not having to play boring mini-games to unlock skills. I like 6's even more since it is simpler and no boring mini-games.

Also, to get 0's mini-games done you had to do a good bit of side quests also. I personally did not like them at all. I prefer my games to be fully voiced. If not, at least do something like Persona and have sprites like a visual novel to make up for horrible facial animations and lack of voice acting.

To me, Yakuza 6/future dragon engine Yakuza games are what Yakuza games should've always been. It looks modern, plays modern, and feels modern.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Apr 13, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> what's the difference between hd remake and hd remaster?





Yagami1211 said:


> Remaster : You just upgrade the resolution add, a few details and call it a day.
> Remake : You remake the game from sratch.


Just like Yagami1211 said, and here are some examples too look at;

ORIGINAL --- HD REMASTER --- HD REMAKE


FULL REMAKE

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 13, 2018)

Altace said:


> I played up to chapter 4 of Yakuza 6's demo when it was a full game. The only thing I will give 0 over 6 is that it has a better story and more Goro. Not saying 6's story is bad. Just 0 had one of the best stories ever told even when compared to other mediums.
> 
> I liked Kiwami 1's upgrade system due to not having to play boring mini-games to unlock skills. I like 6's even more since it is simpler and no boring mini-games.
> 
> ...



Yakuza 6's fighting system is crap and too easy. Limited combos and moves. Yakuza 0's combat is godly, 3 styles + 1. 100ish super moves. 6's combat feels shallow in comparison.

And Yakuza 0's club management is the best thing ever. And it's even better in Kiwami 2.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Apr 13, 2018)

Digimon Worlds 1-3 Remakes. Games were amazing back in the day and still are to me. Would love a release on all 3 consoles (Switch especially).


----------



## Imagine (Apr 13, 2018)

Devil May Cry doesn't need any more updates. You can get 1-4 on all relevant hardware except the Switch. Just make fucking DMC5 already. Its been 11 years since DMC4.


----------



## Karma (Apr 13, 2018)

Cant wait for the day when we start getting HD upgrades of a remastered version of a remake.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Imagine (Apr 13, 2018)

Luck said:


> Cant wait for the day when we start getting HD upgrades of a remastered version of a remake.


That's kind of already been done with Shadow of the Colossus.


----------



## Altace (Apr 13, 2018)

Yagami1211 said:


> Yakuza 6's fighting system is crap and too easy. Limited combos and moves. Yakuza 0's combat is godly, 3 styles + 1. 100ish super moves. 6's combat feels shallow in comparison.
> 
> And Yakuza 0's club management is the best thing ever. And it's even better in Kiwami 2.


It just feels like 6's combat flows better than in 0 and Kiwami 1 to me. Combat is as fun as ever to me too.

I hope it is better in Kiwami 2. I liked it at first in 0, but after the first boss it felt like a chore to do.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Apr 13, 2018)

Imagine said:


> That's kind of already been done with Shadow of the Colossus.


Has it? :S


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 14, 2018)

Personally, when you fuck with the core design of the game and start turning into something that it wasn't from the get go, that's the shittiest kind of remake. The one that's practically a reboot.

Looking at you, Final Fantasy 7.



LegendarySaiyan said:


> Has it? :S



3 releases. Original, Remaster and Remake.

Gotta milk the ARTISTIC INTEGRITY from this game. As far as I'm concerned the PS3 HD release of Ico and SotC is the best pack. No fuss, no muss.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 14, 2018)

Utopia Realm said:


> Digimon Worlds 1-3 Remakes. Games were amazing back in the day and still are to me. Would love a release on all 3 consoles (Switch especially).



I still don't know how to play Digimon World 1.

Like am I supposed to press shit when my lizard fights other digifucks?

Oh hey look I won.

Yay?

And now my Lizard turned into a poop monster cuz he was eating poop.

An evolutionary line? Can't wait to get all poop monsters. 

Dafuq am I playing?


----------



## Utopia Realm (Apr 14, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I still don't know how to play Digimon World 1.
> 
> Like am I supposed to press shit when my lizard fights other digifucks?
> 
> ...



Eh, it was unforgiving and brutal when your at and/or near the final boss/secret boss's lair and your digimon resets back to egg. 



That or your running all the way to a toilet only to fudge a quest and have a Sukamon.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Apr 14, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> 3 releases. Original, Remaster and Remake.


We are still missing one more release to say it happened though, we still need the PS4 Remade version to be Remastered for PS5 first 

Btw, I am waiting for a Prince of Persia Trilogy, Prince of Persia or a whole new Prince of Persia this Gen. I do not care if it is a HD Remaster, HD Remake or a whole new game, a Reboot! I just want a Prince of Persia this Gen.

Alright, hoping more for between these two options, PoP Trilogy HD Remaster or HD Remake.


----------



## Sequester (Apr 14, 2018)

Xenogears,  complete the story as it was intended.

I would also like a full remake of the first Witcher game, I was trying to get into the series but that first game’s combat is so dated it’s just unplayable now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 14, 2018)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> We are still missing one more release to say it happened though, we still need the PS4 Remade version to be Remastered for PS5 first



4K Remaster is totes gonna be a thing. Buckle up.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 14, 2018)

Onimusha 3&4, street fighter alpha full remake with unreal engine 4 cel-shaded.
Ninja gaiden 3 razor edge Wii U version was the definitive version.


----------



## Altace (Apr 14, 2018)

Sequester said:


> I would also like a full remake of the first Witcher game, I was trying to get into the series but that first game’s combat is so dated it’s just unplayable now.


Fuck yes.

Also have 2 have a full remake. I hear the combat was still pretty clunky.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 15, 2018)

MS81 said:


> Ninja gaiden 3 razor edge Wii U version was the definitive version.



I read about this. I may need to check it out before finally shelving my WiiU. Which will be after Smash is released for the Switch.

@Deathbringerpt thoughts? You're pretty into Ninja Gaiden I recall.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 15, 2018)

I think that the definitive version of the shit I took this morning is still gonna taste and smell like shit so following that logic, if you want to play Ninja Gaiden, my thoughts are play Black and/or the original 2.

While I'm at it, I'm playing Shinobi after we talked about it some random thread and shit, this game is awesome. Since Sega seems to be all about trigger happy with ports like Capcom, they need to get on this shit pronto. Remaster for Shinobi and Nightshade.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 15, 2018)

I figured as much. I already have Sigma and 2 on the PS3. But I didn't touch 3 at all. I hear it's pretty terrible.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 15, 2018)

Dude, it sucks fat donkey dick. Imagine if God of War did all the cinematic shit we got but somehow managed to fuck up every single concept. That's what Ninja Gaiden 3 is. The emotional story is retarded anime spiel that makes no sense, they cut down the weapons to the 1 sword and the combat is somehow even more neutered and the enemies are now generic soldier guy and block monster dude. And the last boss is a giant loli monster girl who eats buildings.

Ninja Gaiden 3 is the worst AAA action game ever made.

Razor's Edge is just a shitty Ninja Gaiden 2. Play something else.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> 4K Remaster is totes gonna be a thing. Buckle up.



Microsoft is hitting that shit hard. Just released a bunch of 4K patches for plenty of 360 games. RDR was the latest. All that shit for free. It's pretty cool. They're the kings of BC now, pretty much. They're jumping 2 generations now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 15, 2018)

Thanks for bringing up Ninja Gaiden 2. I knew there was a sick ass hack and slash game I was forgetting to get for my PS3.

EDIT: Dirt cheap too. Probably gonna save it for the week after finals.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 15, 2018)

FYI, the original for the Xbox is the best version. If you have a 360 go for it. Sigma's acceptable, though - still a downgrade.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 15, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Dude, it sucks fat donkey dick. Imagine if God of War did all the cinematic shit we got but somehow managed fucked up every single concept. That's what Ninja Gaiden 3 is. The emotional story is retarded anime spiel that makes no sense, they cut down the weapons to the sword and the combat is somehow neutered and the enemies are now generic soldier guy and block monster dude. And the last boss is a giant loli monster girl who eats buildings.
> 
> Ninja Gaiden 3 is the worst AAA action game ever made.
> 
> ...



Love Razor's Edge. It's my GOAT.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 15, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Microsoft is hitting that shit hard. Just released a bunch of 4K patches for plenty of 360 games. RDR was the latest. All that shit for free. It's pretty cool. They're the kings of BC now, pretty much. They're jumping 2 generations now.



Yeah I saw that shit on my feed. Actually thinking about, I believe all future consoles will be forward compatible anyways. So maybe they'll chill with the remasters for a while?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 15, 2018)

Pretty much. They're re-releasing a bunch of old original and 360 Xbox games to their marketplace and giving some of the 360 games and all of the originals 4K patches. It's kind of insane, really. Ninja Gaiden Black in 4K looks fucking sharp, that game does *not* look like it was made in 2004.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bump (Apr 15, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Yeah I saw that shit on my feed. Actually thinking about, I believe all future consoles will be forward compatible anyways. So maybe they'll chill with the remasters for a while?





Deathbringerpt said:


> Pretty much. They're re-releasing a bunch of old original and 360 Xbox games to their marketplace and giving some of the 360 games and all of the originals 4K patches. It's kind of insane, really. Ninja Gaiden Black in 4K looks fucking sharp, that game does *not* look like it was made in 2004.



This might over-saturate the place with remasters and once fans turn on them, they might stop  and ill never get my duelist of the roses


----------

